# Scrolling



## janb (Feb 5, 2005)

Please can someone tell me how to fix my scrolling, itdosn't scroll properly, it scrolls on it's own when I try to move it up, it scrolls like powerpoint, there must me an easy way of sorting it. I have defraged it, cleaned it up, and updated my anti-virus. So it takes a long time to scroll from top to bottom.

Yours

Janet


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You already have an open thread on this and have been warned against posting duplicates.

http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/809520-scrolling.html


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Closing duplicate.


----------

